# DTAgent.exe-system Error



## SebastianS (Apr 21, 2016)

Accidentally removed features on my windows server 2012 R2 and now my system has lost GUI and i need a command because its giving me an error "The program can't start because oledlg.dll is missing from your computer.Try re-installing the program to fix this program. "


----------

